# Ppi's And Ibs-c



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Ive tried em all- protonix. prevacid, nexium, aciphex... 3 of them cause headaches- bad ones- and they all cause me to feel yucky ibs wise- still feel need to go to the bathroom all day even though I went " good" in am... felt like throwing up this am too about 2 hours after taking the prevacid for the second day- im not taking them anymore- anyone have a good otc reflux med i can use instead... im on them for chest pain that the drs blame on reflux since heart checks out good and no gallstones... anybody have these effects or am i just wierd??God bless,lori


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

No, you are not wierd. My wife is on the non-IBS C-side and I ws IBS-D. She has the heart attack variety of GERD, I the nausea/reflux sort. Both of us have treated these conditions for years with the same supplement. If you want to give it a try, drop me a line. It will cost you about $40 for a two month trial.Mark


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

mark yes i would love info- I had another atrtack last night- it hurt like ten- i have no idea what triggered it-it keeps me up hours somettimes.Lori


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Send me a PM and we can exchange ome info. It can't hurt to try and might be the same "saviour" for you as for us.Mark


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Mark, on the old board I knew where to go to atemp a PM- I cant seem to figure out where to go to do so on this new site- any ideas?also Im having a HIDA scan of the gallbaldder on the 22nd- maybe that will reveal whats going on-I guess if they rule out gallbladder, then GERD is the answer since heart is not-take careLori


----------

